# New puppy



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Picked up Sasha today. She is 8 weeks old out of Granite Ledge Kennels. So far she has been pretty calm, very little whining, not mouthy. Is allready starting to stalk/point. Very mild tempered. Allready starting on the fetching and is going well. Picture overload.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats, great looking pup; looks like she all ready won you over!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice looking pup, looks like the back seat is all hers, LOL


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Whoa, already starting on force fetch? I'm no expert, but I would bet everything I've got that an expert would tell you 8 weeks is way too young for that. Keep everything fun at that age but you can mix in sit and here and fun fetching.

Gotta love puppies, congrats.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, I am not force fetching, that was poor wording.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good for you! Looks like trouble waiting to happen.  There is nothing more fun than a pup.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice how shes already guarding your boots oke:


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Nice looking pup, I've got a new one coming the end of May...can't wait, they are a lot of fun


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Nice how shes already guarding your boots oke:


You like my boots?! I picked them out because of the flowers on them 

More pics, some from the park. She went on a hard point on a robin. My wife did not get the camera out fast enough. I nearly back handed her....JK! 

We had more snow, the only place that didn't really have snow was the baseball diamonds behind our house.


















After her first bath. It was awesome apparently.









Nephew loves the puppy.

















....nephew is not right, lol









LET ME SLEEP!


----------

